
Anyone Have a Good PostgreSQL Point in Time Recovery Story? - justintocci
So I&#x27;m writing a talk on PostgreSQL backups and I&#x27;m not experienced in PostgreSQL PITR but I need to cover it.<p>My original slides dissed it and basically gave the reasons not to use it. Feedback from the org head stated I needed to tone that down and demo it.<p>I&#x27;m looking for anecdotal evidence either way. Do you have a PostgreSQL PITR story? I&#x27;d love to hear it. Keep it short because short stories are easier to type.<p>Thank you!
======
craigkerstiens
What we did at Heroku as well as at Citus is rolled our own using the WAL
logs.

We run WAL-E for all clusters and for a PITR we have the ability to restore a
base backup then replay the WAL to a specific point. If this happens extremely
rarely then doing this manually might absolutely work for you. For a case
where it happens more frequently putting in more automation around it can
absolutely make sense.

